# Ferry from hull



## 107345 (Sep 29, 2007)

I don't really fancy the 280 mile trip to Calais from a crossing, although I don't mind it on the return.

Has anyone booked a P&O crossing from hull to rotterdam and abandoned the return.
I know they state they will debit your card if you don't return for the difference in journey cost, but does it actually happen, if you use a debit card with no money in it, will they actually take it further?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferry tickets*

Hi

I am working on the assumption that you plan to use a ticket such as a "minicruise" fare, use the outbound and then forget the return.

The terms and conditions state that you must return etc etc.....and so I suspect you run the risk.

Can you not book a single southbound and Ca-Do northbound?

Russell


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

khizrs said:


> I don't really fancy the 280 mile trip to Calais from a crossing, although I don't mind it on the return.
> 
> Has anyone booked a P&O crossing from hull to rotterdam and abandoned the return.
> I know they state they will debit your card if you don't return for the difference in journey cost, but does it actually happen, if you use a debit card with no money in it, will they actually take it further?


Hi

We have booked a Hull - Rotterdam out and Calais - Dover in with no problems at all.

I don't think you can get a mini cruise fare with a motorhome.

We did plan to do it again next month but due to a change of plans we are doing Hull - Rotterdam both ways.

Don


----------



## 107345 (Sep 29, 2007)

Don Madge said:


> khizrs said:
> 
> 
> > I don't really fancy the 280 mile trip to Calais from a crossing, although I don't mind it on the return.
> ...


I can get the far £40 no problem, its just abadoning the return when the terms state i must pay, I am considering using a local travel agent to do the booking and pay cash.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

How do you get a £40 return fare for a motorhome on the Hull - Rotterdam route.

Let me into your secret please.

Don


----------



## 107345 (Sep 29, 2007)

Don Madge said:


> How do you get a £40 return fare for a motorhome on the Hull - Rotterdam route.
> 
> Let me into your secret please.
> 
> Don


Oh right lol
I don't have a motorhome it's for a car, I found this site using google and I guessed you guys to channel crossings all the time so would be knowlegable.

Go from Hull-Rotterdam
Calais-Dover book the return for the same day you arrive, and you can haave a premium cabin for pennies more!


----------

